# 2015 PRS - Reno Nv.



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2015)

I spent last week crewing L39 RIF-RAF during the 2015 Pylon Race Seminar. Our team got a new pilot qualified. Dave "Killer" Culler (USN ret.) flew F-14s and F-18s. A great guy and super pilot, the current plan is to have him fly RIF-RAF in September. Our other pilot Sean "Flopper" Cushing will be flying a second L39 recently added to team. I can't wait till September!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## jtm55 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi All

Nice Pictures  Happy Fathers Day to all Fathers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2015)

Excellent shots Joe!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2015)




----------

